

JsPyConf - Modern Web Technologies Conference, 2013: Call for Speakers - fka
http://jspyconf.org/en/
We are talking about JavaScript, Python and Ruby whom are the underlying technologies of the modern web that we use every day, at this Turkey’s very first combined conference!
======
fka
We are talking about JavaScript, Python and Ruby whom are the underlying
technologies of the modern web that we use every day, at this Turkey’s very
first combined conference! If you want to share your knowledge, ideas or
experience with this community or if you know somebody that can do this please
apply and let us know! The more information you provide the quicker we are to
evaluate and approve you or your referral as a speaker.

~~~
reinhardt
why is Ruby not in the title if you are also talking about it?

------
AaronO
Isn't there an issue with the date displayed on the website ?

It says that the conference will take place in March 2012.

Oh well, I guess I'll have to go grab my time machine ^^

PS : Not many people are as lucky as I, thus they may not have a time machine
sitting in their closet, I think it would be easier if a time machine wasn't
part of the requirements to attend ;)

(Please correct the date on the website :) )

~~~
fka
Hey, thanks! I fixed it just now. :)

There will be a conference about "writing time machines with python and
javascript" in March 1978, next year. Haha :P :D

~~~
AaronO
It's a well known fact that Python and Javascript aren't suited to writing
time machines :)

Admitting that time travelling is in apparence going forward in time but
visiting moments of the past, let me explain why :

They aren't evolved enough to have the integer overflow feature :(

Unlike C or low level languages which are all perfectly well suited for
writing time machines (and also millennium bugs ...).

Time is a dangerous thing, it must not be handled foolishly with 32 bit
timestamps (the 2038 bug will tell us why).

I've got a startup to build and some code to write, unfortunately all these
time travelling matters haven't helped ;)

~~~
fka
Hello Dr. Emmett Brown! :)

------
fka
The conference will be in Istanbul, the great place! :)

------
doganaydin
I think this conference is the first in Turkey. Great!

------
pistoriusp
I suppose it's meant to be March 2013?

~~~
fka
Exactly. In March 2013, (Possibly 1st and 2nd of March) Bogazici University,
Istanbul, Turkey.

A good reason to see Istanbul and its beautiful view :)

------
yasnyaman
Excellent

